# مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء برعاية || coptic-folder ||



## جُرُوحْ (24 فبراير 2008)

مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى اليـــاء (الدعوة عامة للجميع)





*أعضاء وزوار منتديات الكنيسة *




*إلى مستخدمي وغير مستخدمي برنامج الفوتوشوب *




*هذه دعوة عامة للجميع للمشاركة في مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء*




*حيث تشاركونا مكتبتكم الخاصة بالفوتوشوب من أدوات ولوازم هذا البرنامج العملاق*






*..:: لماذا الفوتوشوب دونًا عن بقية برامج التصميم؟ ::..*




*لأنه من أكثر وأوسع برامج التصميم انتشارًا بالإضافة إلى الإمكانيات الهائلة التي يمنحها للمصمم والتي لا توجد في غيره من البرامج التي تحاول منافسته.*






*..:: كيف يمكن لغير مستخدمي البرنامج المشاركة في المهرجان؟ ::..*




*لابد أنكم مررتم ببعض الصور الجميلة عالية الدقة في يومٍ ما ومازلتم تحتفظون بها*




*أو لطالما رأيتم بعض التصاميم وكانت لديكم بعض وجهات النظر أو الاقتراحات التي قد تفيد أي مصمم بشكل عام، هنا يمكن أن تشاركونا بها وتمتعونا بمشاهدتها والاستفادة منها في التصاميم*




*أو وددتم الاستفادة من هذا البرنامج ولم تعرفوا الخطوة الأولى، هنا أيضًا يمكن أن نساعدكم*




*أو كان لديكم بعض الاستفسارات عن شيء ما يتعلق بالفوتوشوب، يمكنكم طرحها هنا ليجيب عليكم من يستطيع*






*أرأيتم؟! لديكم الكثير لتقدموه للمهرجان *








*..:: ماذا يمكن أن نقدم في هذا المهرجان؟ ::..*




*كل ما يتعلق ببرنامج الفوتوشوب من:*



*كل ما يتعلق ببرنامج الفوتوشوب من:*




*Actions*




*Brushes*




*Styles*




*Patterns*




****aps*





*وأيضًا الصور الجميلة ذات الدقة العالية والواضحة والتي يمكن أن تفيد أي مصمم (ستستبعد جميع الصور ذات الدقة المنخفضة)*




*كل هذا وأكثر*





*يمكن أن تقدموا أفكار ومقترحات أو حتى استفسارات *







*هنا فقط المجال مفتوح لكل ما يتعلق بالفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء *







*..:: في انتظاركم وانتظار ما تحمله مكاتبكم الفوتوشوبية ::..*





*تاريخ بدء المهرجان:*




*يوم السبت بتاريخ 23/2/2008م*







الموضوع مفتوح لأي استفسار أو أسئلة 





​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء برعاية || coptic-folder ||*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء برعاية || coptic-folder ||*

*شكرآ على المشاركة وياريت الكل يشارك ​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*-:: صُور أوراقٍ و دَفاتر للتّصميم ::-*

شكلى عملت المهرجان لنفسى الله اعلم مش مهم نبتدى مع بعض قصد ابتدى لوحدى
-------------------------------------


الشرح 

-:: صُور أوراقٍ و دَفاتر للتّصميم ::- 

تساعد المصمم فى تصميماته وابداعته 

التحميل الضغط على الصورة للتحميل 

---------------------------------------------

































----------------------------------------------------​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*-:: مجموعة فرش فوتوشوب ::-*

*الشرح *​ 
*-:: مجموعة فرش فوتوشوب ::- *​ 
*طرق الاستخدام اضافة لمسى جمالية على التصميم مثل الزخرفة وبعض التأثيرات الجمالية *​ 
*على الحواف والجوانب التصميم *​ 
*للتحميل الضغط على الفرشة للتحميل ودى صورة لبعض الفرش التى استخدمها فى تصميمات *​ 


 
*كل جزء فرشة وبالنسبة للصبان ايضآ فرشة *​ 
*-----------------------------------*​ 




​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


-----------------------------------------------------​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*-:: مجموعة فرش فوتوشوب ::-*
































​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*الجزء الثانى من -:: مجموعة فرش فوتوشوب ::-*

الجزء الثانى من -:: مجموعة فرش فوتوشوب ::- 
----------------------------------------------------------​ 



​ 
​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
د​ 


​ 
​ 


​ 


​ 
​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
----------------------------------------------------​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*الجزء الثالث من -:: مجموعة فرش فوتوشوب ::-*

الجزء الثالث من -:: مجموعة فرش فوتوشوب ::- 

*------------------------------------------------------------*



*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*انتهى *

*----------------------------------------*
​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*_-_ مجموعة أيقونات للتصميم _-_*

*_-_ مجموعة أيقونات للتصميم _-_ *
*--------------------------------------------------------*
*للتحميل الضغط على الصور *​ 

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


 
​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
-------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*- :: 58 أكشن رائع وجميل للفوتوشوب ::-*

 58 أكشن رائع وجميل للفوتوشوب ::- 
*

58Photoshop Commercial Actions

58 أكشن رائع للفوتوشوب ,, تأثيرات متنوعة






فقط 1.85MB





كلمة السر لفك الضغط عن الملف هي 

full+free

0-----------------------------0​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*-::.. خـــامــات يحتاجها كل مصمم الجزء الاول ..::-*

-::.. خـــامــات يحتاجها كل مصمم الجزء الاول ..::- ​ 
*للتحميل الضغط على الصور المراد تحميل الخامات *​ 
*0-----------------------------------------------0*​ 




​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*-::.. خـــامــات يحتاجها كل مصمم الجزء الاول ..::-*

-::.. خـــامــات يحتاجها كل مصمم الجزء الاول ..::- ​ 
*للتحميل الضغط على الصور المراد تحميل الخامات *​ 
*0-----------------------------------0*​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 

​ 
​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
​ 


​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 


​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*-::.. خـــامــات يحتاجها كل مصمم الجزء الثالث ..::-*

*-::.. خـــامــات يحتاجها كل مصمم الجزء الثالث ..::- 

للتحميل الضغط على الصور المراد تحميل الخامات 

0-----------------------------------------------0*






























































انتهى العرض اليوم انتظرونا 

*www.coptic-folder.com*
0---------------------------------------------------------0​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 مارس 2008)

*نعود بعد انقطاع مع Pattrens*

*نعود بعد انقطاع مع Pattrens*

*0-----------------------------------0*

*من اجمل Pattrens التى استخدمها فى التصميم*

*اقدم لكم صور من المجموعة على الجهاز عندى *

*قبل التحميل *








*

*

​


----------



## ارووجة (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء برعاية || coptic-folder ||*

ميرسي ليك خالص
انا بحب كتير التصميم
وهالموضوع رح يفيدني
متشكرة ليـــــك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء برعاية || coptic-folder ||*

*موضوع روعة 

شكرا ليك بجد

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مهرجان الفوتوشوب من الألف إلى الياء برعاية || coptic-folder ||*

*لا انا كده هكلمة بأذن المسيح يلا بقى عاوز تشجيع ​*


----------

